# POP3 & SMTP Server einrichten

## mec

Hallo,

ich habe einen GentooServer am laufen. Derzeit laufen dort Squid, Apache und Cups als Dienste.

Ich möchte meine Emails von einigen Provider abholen. Hierzu habe ich ausfindig gemacht, dass man

- Fetchmail zum abholen (POP3),

- exim & sendmail zum verschicken (SMTP),

- und qpopper bzw. popper zum bereitstellen im LAN

braucht.

Qpopper & fetchmail konnte ich emergen. Fetchmail kommt auch zu den Providern hin bricht aber mit Fehler ab, das SMTP nicht funktioniert.

Beim exim-emerge erhalte ich u.a. Fehlermeldung (blocks). 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # emerge -pv exim
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Wie muss ich weiter vorgehen???

cu

- michi -Last edited by mec on Sun Jul 27, 2003 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hopfe

ssmtp wird mit dcron mit installiert, du  mußt es zuerst deinstallieren(emerge -C ssmtp). Dann kannst du dann axim, postfix oder sendmail installieren.

----------

## bernd

dies ist wirklich eine sehr gute Anleitung. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

Gruss,

Bernd

----------

## mec

es ist z.Zt. zum Haar raufen. Es will einfach nicht richtig funzen....

Habe es wie in der o.g. Anleitung gemacht, bzw. angefangen. Aber gleich bei der Config schmeisst es einen Fehler.

Aus Abschnitt der Befehl:

#   /usr/sbin/postmap hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

Fehlermeldung:

postmap: fatal: gethostbyname: No such file or directory

- Das saslpass-File ist vorhanden und ausgefüllt

Mir sagt die Fehlermeldung garNIX.       :Shocked: 

PS:

Mein Server hat zwei NICs (eine für lan 192.168.1.0/24 & für dsl 192.168.0.0/24). Ich habe die cu/etc/postfix.main.cf auf die DSL-NIC gelegt.

michi

----------

## MasterOfMagic

meine empfehlung wäre qmail gewesen. das bringt alles mit sich mit (also smtp und pop3-server) lässt sich auch auf smtp-auth patchen und man benötigt cyrus sasl nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## mec

...mmmh.... irgendwie springe ich von Tool zu Tool.... jeder nimmt etwas anderes her, aber mit Rat und Tat hilft auch keiner....ich hoffe immer noch, dass sich einer findet.

Hat den niemand hier Erfahrung einen solchen Server aufzusetzen. Die Dokus, die ich im Netz finde beziehen sich meist auf Suse oder so was verkrüpeltes...sorry..für die Ausdrucksweise.

---

Qmail habe ich jetzt mal emerged und ssmtp unmerged, da es ja sonst geblockt ist.

Derzeit bin ich soweit:

- Fetchmail holt die Mails von den Providern ab

- Postfix versendet über smtp

- qmail stellt den LAN-Pop3 da, über diesen holen sich meine Benutzer die Mails im LAN ab.

A) Fetchmail

Fetchmail habe ich über die .fetchmailrc konfiguriert. Der Connect zu GMX z.B. funktioniert aber die Mails werden nirgends gespeichert. Ich dachte, die kommen nach /var/spool/mail/Benutzername ???

B) Postfix wird auch mit Einsatz von Qmail benötigt??!? - Auf jedenfall habe ich es installiert und die /etc/postfix/main.cf konfiguriert. Aber ein binary für "postfix start" etc. sind nicht auf dem Rechner.

C) Qmail - hier finde ich im Netz zwar Dokus, aber die Angaben passen nicht zu Gentoo.

Was ich bisher sicherstellen kann, ist dass die Bentuzer qmaild.... vorhanden sind. 

Ausserdem habe ich den Hinweiss vom emerge qmail ausgeführt  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Please do not forget to run, the following syntax :
> 
>  ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r10/qmail-1.03-r10.ebuild config
> ...

 

----------

